# Growing Crypts in Llama manure



## Cichlidgirl91 (Aug 24, 2010)

Would it work? I have access to fresh "Llama Beans", as they are often called, and I've been reading about how great a fertilizer it is, since it doesn't tend to burn plants like other manure fertilizers.
Here's a link with some specs:
http://www.hidog.info/LlamaManure.html
What are your thoughts? Could I use straight llama manure (broken down, of course) or would it be better to mix it with something else? Has anybody ever tried this?
I'm going to try it out this weekend and see what happens. I've only tried growing crypts in store-bought organic dirt, so I'm curious to see the results.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

So how has the Llama beans been working for ya?


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

If Rottweiler Poop will work for me:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=154884

I'm sure Lama Poop will work for you!!!

You go Girl!


----------



## cookymonster (Jul 6, 2012)

has any one else tried it i would love to use it also since i have a cousin with llamas


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry to take you thread off topic but, dogfish, that is awesome!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

William T. Innes suggested using rabbit and guinea pig dropings like fertilizer tabs. This was in _Exotic Aquarium Fish_. The book was in print for 30 years with numerous editions and I don't know when that advice first appeared. But the book was last revised in the 1960s, and that's when I read it.


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes, POOP is the original fert. 

I don't consider my tank a brilliant "NEW" idea. If anything it's a very old idea. I just wanted to show people not to fear organics. Organic content is not a problem in and Aquasystem...being out of Balance is the problem. I also think today's aquarist tend to throw money at Tech vs, understanding the and using the basics to their advantage.

I had considered the use of Deer "pellets" as a natural root tab. Thinking they might be easier to place in the substrate if frozen 1st. I think dring them out might make them buoyant?

And Thanks Travis!


----------

